# Irish Pubs in Lake Garda



## rego (15 Jun 2009)

Anyone know of any Irish Pubs (or web site links) in Lake Garda to watch the GAA matches over the Summer?


----------



## Deiseblue (15 Jun 2009)

The Fiddler of Dooney , Via Castello , Desenzano del Garda shows the GAA games
Phone no 030/9142262.


----------



## sam h (15 Jun 2009)

Lake Garda is quite big....you could be a long way from Desenzano.

Where are you staying?  Most of the big camp sites with alot of Irish people will shpw the matches.I walked through one of the camp sites last year & I felt like I was at home - there were about 50+ Irish at the bar in all their county colours!!


----------



## rego (16 Jun 2009)

This is the campsite and address.

CAMPING FONTANELLE
Via Magone 13 - 25080 Moniga del Garda (Brescia)

Thanks!


----------

